# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos in US

## PhilT2

Regulations on asbestos "eased" in US https://archpaper.com/2018/08/epa-as...manufacturing/ 
New research indicates deaths from asbestos in the US are higher than originally thought. https://www.businesswire.com/news/ho...Related-Deaths 
Just something more to watch out for in imported products.

----------


## Smurf

It's somewhat surprising some of the countries which have, and haven't, banned the stuff.  
See here:  Asbestos bans around the world | Asbestos Nation – EWG Action Fund

----------

